# MOHS & adjacent tissue transfer



## uhlerclarem (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi everyone-hope someone can help!

If our docotor does the MOHS surgery and also does the tissue transfer-14000- should the insurance company be applying modifier 51 to that transfer code and be paying us at a reduced rate because it is a multiple procedure?
I think we should be getting 100% for both the MOHS CPT as well as the tissue transfer CPT. 
As always, thanks for the feedback. I'd be lost without these threads!!!


----------



## ERINM (Aug 4, 2010)

The MOHS code is no longer exempt from the multiple procedure rule. The higher priced code would be paid at 100% and the next code would be reduced by 50%.


----------

